# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  زفــة الهواشم    !!

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*حياكم احبتي أحباب الزهراء والحسين ..*
*في هذا المجلس العزائي التي تقرؤة الموالية ..*
*بمناسبة زفاف الكبرى للهواشم ..*
*ولا أريد أن أطيل عليكم المقام أحبتي* 
*فقد اختصرت الرواية قدر الإمكان ..* 




*رواية الزفاف لفاطمة الكبرى*


**************************


*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون وعلى ظالمي أهل البيت* 


*لعنة الله والملائكة اجمعين ونعوذ بالله من عين لا تدمع وقلب لا يخشع وفؤاد لا يتصدع* 


*على هذه الرزية العظيمة والمصيبة الجسيمة ..*


*توجه الحسين إلى قبر امه ونادى :*


*السلام عليك يا اماه انظري إلى ابنك فقد حان الفراق وحان يومه .*


*وجعل يبكي ويقول :*


*هبت علينا اخسوفها ** يوم الغريّب سلّم* 


*والكل منا يسمع ** صوت النبي يتكلم* 


*يبني السنة امن اسنينك ** والماي يبني تحرم* 


*او تنسبي العلوية ** والراس منك ينزم* 


*يبني مصابك يفجع ** أبكى المقام وزمزم* 


*حتى رضيعك يذبح ** ما احد منكم يسلم* 


*قال ابن عباس للرجل فماج القبر بصاحبه .*


*وأمر أخاه أن يطلع هوادج النساء ويبرقعهم بالجوخ الأحمر والأصفر* 


*وأمرهم أن يحملوها على المطايا وكل الحرم الهاشمية .*


*إلا فاطمة الكبرى لم يكن لها محمل من بين تلك المحامل* 


*ولا هودج من بين تلك الهوادج .*


*وأراد الحسين (عليه السلام)أن يودعها وأمر النسوان بتوديعها* 


*واحدة بعد واحدة فلما نظرت فاطمة إلى ذلك وعلمت أن أباها لم يحملها* 


*مع عماتها انكسر قلبها وتحادرت مدامعها وتقول :*


*يا ياب قلي محملي وين ** بين المحامل بوي يحسين* 


*او يا تاج راسي او قرت العين ** شلت العشيرة والنساوين* 


*واتركتني أنظر بالعين ** ما لي صبر يحسين عنكم* 


*وش عيشتي يابه بعدكم ** مقدر أعاين لا نزلكم* 


*خالي يبويه من بعدكم ..*


*قال الراوي ثم إن فاطمة الكبرى قالت يا أبتاه كيف تمضي عني* 


*وتتركني بأرض المدينة غريبة وحيدة ذليلة عليلة ليس لي ناصر . ولا معين* 


*يا أبتاه خذوني معكم * ترى ما لي سلوة عنكم* 


*ولا عن اخي عبدالله الرضيع . كيف أصبر يا أبتاه على فراقك ام على فراق* 


*أخي علي الأكبر ؟ ثم أنها تحسرت وتزفرت وأنشأت تقول :*


*يا بوي احملني اليوم ويّاك ** عليلة ولا أحمل لفرقاك* 


*او عيب القلب ** يا ياب يسلاك*


*واشخانت الكبرى بليّاك ** زعلان يا بويه عليه*


*تذبني غريبة وأجنبية ** ولا لي ولي أجلس ابفيه*


*يا حسين يا عزّ البنية ** خلوا الطفل يا ياب عندي* 


*ترى امشيكم قطّع لكبدي ** لا تتركوني اليوم وحدي* 


*قال الراوي فلما سمع الحسين من فاطمة الكبرى ذلك الكلام* 


*ضمها إلى صدره وقبّل ما بين عينيها وقال لها :*


*يا فاطمة بحقي عليك إلا ما رجعتي إلى منزلك وسكتي عن هذا البكاء*


*وهذا الحنين ,يا فاطمة قد قطعتي نياط قلبي . يا بنية يعزّ عليّ فراقكِ .*


*ثم إن فاطمة الكبرى قامت من وقتها وساعتها إلى عمها العباس* 


*وقالت له يا عم أريد أن تلتمس إليّ عند والدي وقرة عيني وتاج رأسي .*


*الحسين (عليه السلام)أن يحملني معكم , فكيف يا عم تمضون عني وتتركوني*


*مريضة عليلة نحيلة ؟ ثم إن العباس مضى إلى أخيه الحسين (ع.)*


*وعرض عليه كلام فاطمة الكبرى فانكسر قلبه وجرت دموعه على صحن خديه.*


*وقال أخي عباس كيف نأخذها معنا وهي على هذه الحال مريضة عليلة !*


*لا تطيق القيام من شدة السقام وجعل يقول :*


*امسيرنا يومٍ عبوس ** تالي سفرنا ايصير بنحوس* 


*فيه الذبح وتقصص الروس* 


*قال الراوي :* 
*فلما سمع العباس الكلام من اخيه انكسر قلبه وانهملت دموعه .*


*فلما نظرت فاطمة إلى عمها لم يأتها مضت إلى ابن عمها القاسم .*


*وقالت له يا ابن العم بحق عمي المسموم أريدأن تلتمس لي إلى والدي* 


*أن يحملني معكم , فال ثم إن القاسم أتى عمه الحسين(ع.)وسلّم عليه* 


*وعرّفه بمقالة فاطمة الكبرى, فلما سمع الحسين ذلك بكى ومضى القاسم* 


*إليها وأخبرها فلما سمعت ذلك انكسر قلبها ومضت إلى أخيها علي الأكبر*


*وقالت له ياأخي يا علي أريدمنك أن تلتمس عند والدي أن يحملني معكم أو يترك* 


*واحداً منكطم أتسلا به ويؤنسني فليس لي صبرٌ على فراقكم ولا طاقة لي* 


*على فراق أخي عبدالله الرضيع فاتركوه معي أتسلا به .*


*قال فلما سمع الحسين كلامها انكسر قلبه لها وقال لها :*


*يا فاطمة هذا طفل رضيع ليس له طاقة على فراق أمّه ولا ساعة واحدة ..*


*فلما سمعت كلامه أنّت وجعلت تقول :*


*يبويه المريض ايريد رافه ** ويريد امباشر او لطافه* 


*أبوي الحلوةأوصافه ** لو ضاق خلقي او قلبي اهتم* 


*يا هو اليخش ليّه امعمّم ** او يا هو اليخش عندي حجرتي* 


*او يسلم علي ويقول يختي ** يفاطم يخيّه كي صبحتي* 


*جليلة او مسموعة كلمتك ** ارجال ونسا كلها ابخدمتك*


*فلما فرغت من نعاها غشي عليها فقامت لها زينب وأم كلثوم* 


*ورشوا عليها الماء فلما افاقت من غشوتها التفتت إلى عمتها .*


*وقالت يا عمّه يا زينب إذا كان لن تحملوني معكم فإن لي حاجة عندكم* 


*واريد ان تلتمسي إليّ عند والدي وعزيز قلبي الحسين(عليه السلام .)* 
*حاجة أريد قضاءها* *الساعة ****



*يتبــــــع*

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-06-2010), 

صفآء الروح (11-06-2010), 

علي pt (11-17-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



*وجعلت تبكي وتقول :*


*الكبرى اتنادي ابدمع مذروف ** يعمه او يم قلب العطوف* 


*ابحرمة رسول الله الموصوف ** قبل ما تغربين لطفوف* 


*إلى عرس شباني أبا شوف ** او با حطّ الهم حنا بلكفوف* 


*بلكي القلب يركد من الخوف ** قالت لها زينب ابونّه*


*الشبان ما تقبل الحنا ** او خوفي على اغصين اللي عدنا* 


*او عين الخلايق تحسدنا ** او تدري ابنا اضعيف بختنا* 


*او لو أردتِ اتخضبيهم ** سمي باسم الله عليهم* 


*لجيتين بتحنين جاسم ** سمي عليه بالله لازم* 


*لتصيبهاعيون الوادم ** الكبرى والدمع ساجم* 


*يمخدرة أولاد هاشم ** اعطيني القبي والعمايم* 


*باعرس الشبان لازم ** والله قلب زينب تفطر* 


*لتلبسيهم جوخ لحمر ** ولا توضعي حنا ولا اعطر* 


*ابدوري على النظرة متقدر ** خليهم يتهنوا بالعمر* 


*يسلموا ونا حقي القبر **قالت الكبرى ابدمع فوه* 


*يمخدرة أبوها او لخوة ** أبغى من إحسانك مروّة* 


*كل واحد بجليه جلوة ** لتروح بفادي الفهوة .*


*قالت زينب يا فاطمة اعملي ما بدا لكِ .قال ثم إن فاطمة قامت من* 


*وقتها و ساعتها تقوم ساعة وتطيح ساعة ونصبت كراسي لكل واحد منهم* 


*وهم لا يعلمون ما تريد ان تصنع . فنادى الحسين بأخته زينب ,*


*مالذي تريد ان تصنعه الكبرى في هذا اليوم ؟* 


*فقالت زينب : يا أخي إن فاطمة طلبت مني وأنا أطلب منك أن ترخص* 


*لها بأن تلبس أخاها علي الأكبر وابن عمها القاسم ثياب الزينة والعرس ,*


*لتنظر إلى حسنهم وجمالهم وإلى زهوة عرسهم فربما تزوجهم في مكان بعيد عنها .*


*ولا تنظر زفافهم , فتموت وفي قلبها الحسرة عليهم , وبين ضلوعها جمرة* 


*نار لا يخمدها خامد ولا يطفئها ماء بارد ..*


*فجعلت تـقول : ** قلها ا وجاوبها ابحنين* 


*والله حزنّا يعمي العين ** او خايف على شبانه احسين* 


*تاخذهم الرهبة من الحين ** لو اتبان فيهم شقة العين* 


*او عالم بمرهم الرئيسين ** يتحسروا اعلى العرس لثنين* 


*قلها او دمع عينه نثر ** أهل العرس تدري في خطر* 


*متقدر على عين او نظر ** او خوفي ايجزعوا ابها الأمر*


*شبان واقصار العمر*** 


*ثم قالت زينب يا أخي فبحقي عليك إلا ما أذنت لها لئلا تموت* 


*وفي قلبها حسرة . فأذن لها الحسين (ع.)* 


*فمضت زينب إلى أم القاسم وأخذت منها منديل الثياب .*


*وقبضت على القاسم بيده , ومضت إلى أم علي الأكبر وأخذت* 


*منديل ثيابه وقبضت بيده . واتتبكل واحد منهم إلى منزلها ..*


*وهــي تقـول :** كلمن خذت منهم اثيابه* 


*حنّت على غرسة شبابه ** جعل البلا لا كان صابه* 


*معاريسها جايه بلكتاف ** او نادت او دمع العين وقاف* 


*يهل المدينة يأشراف ** تعالوا احضروا عندي زفاف* 


*يهل المدينة يا سلاطين ** يا بني هاشم يا شياهين* 


*حضروا إلى ازفاف الشبابين ** او باركوا لي من الحين* 


*أنا وين او عرس الولد وين .*


*فنادت بأعلى صوتها : يا بني هاشم قوموا احضروا لزفاف القاسم* 


*والأكبر عند اللي قلبها مغبون وطرفها مكسور . فأقبلت بني هشم* 


*إلى بيت فاطمة الكبرى وهي تضرب على صدرها وتارة تصفع على رأسها*


*فجلّست كل واحد منهم على كرسي . فأول ما جلّسته علي الأكبر . فشاع وجهه*


*كالقمر وبعد ذلك جلّست القاسم فأشرق وجهه بالضياء كالشمس الطالعة .*


*فانفجع أل البيت بالبكاء والنحيب ..*


*وجعلت تقـول :** حلوين بالجلوة يشبان* 


*كل واحد كنه غصن بان ** محروسين بالله اولاد عدنان*


*متحلا على الشبان لكفان ** اشحلوين يوم اللي جلوهم* 


*او حطوا الحنا اوعطروهم ** يهالناس بالله عودوهم* 


*ايقولوا ابدوري ايذبحوهم ** عودوه بالله في خطر* 


*الله يسلم حبيب ام لكبر ** في زفته ما شافه الشر* 


*عسى الله يسلم حبيب ام جاسم ** في شبابها حلو الجهايم* 


*اتعرسيه وتسوي له ولايم ** ويسلم عسى سور الفواطم* 


*هذا وهي تحن حنين الجمال بتالأثقال وبني هاشم يبكون لبكائها .*


*فأقبل إليها عمها العباس وقال لها يا فاطمة يقول لك أبوك الحسين (ع.)*


*هوني عليك من هذا الحنين واتركي هذه الشبان تفيق في أنفسهم لأنهم في خطر .*


*وقد أنحلهم الجظر فحلّت ما عليهم من الثياب ومضوا إلى الحسين (ع.) فلما رآهم* 


*بكى وجرت دموعه. ثم إن فاطمة الكبرى أرسلت جواريها إلى عمتها زينب فأخذت* 


*من عندها البنات سكينة وفاطمة بنت الحسن ثم مضت كل واحدة إلى أمها واخذت* 


*ثيابهم واجلستهم على الكراسي مكان أبناء عمومتهم ثم رشت عليهم ماء الورد*


*وبخرتهم ببخور العود وأمرت جواريها أن ينثروا عليهن النثار وأخذت شالاً*


*من الزري الأحمر وقالت لجواريها هلموا لأجلي سكينة فأقبلت الجواري وأخذت*


*طرفاً من الشال فجعلت تجليها* 


*وهي تقـول ** اتهني ابولد عمك بعده*


*شباب اصغير ** ويلي على ذاك اليوم مدري اشيصير*


*ايقول أبوي احسين ** عمر لغصين اقصير* 


*يوم يزفونه يفطر ** القلب تفطير*


*متقطعة زنوده ** او رقبته اتطير* 


*اعلوه لو ان اشوف سكنة ** اصغيرة خواتي ابحنا* 


*او جبّاب عرسك أسمعنه ** او سعد التي تعجن الحنا* 


*وإلى جلوتك انشوف كلنا *** 


*هذا وسكينة تبكي وفاطمة تبكي والجواري يبكون فارتفعت الصيحة من بيت فاطمة فسألت زينب ما هذه الصيحة ؟ فقالوا لها من بيت فاطمة الكبرى .*


*فنشرت الشال على رأس سكينة بعدما جلتها وأخذت شالاً أحمر وصارت تجلي فاطمة بنت الحسن وتقول :*


*اتهني ابعلي لكبر ** يسميت الزهرا*


*يوم يزفه احسين ** في قلبه النيران* 


*او ياخذه امن ايده ** او يمضي به الميدان* 


*او يوقف على الأجساد ** ويصيح يا شبان* 


*ذي وكت حاجتكم ** با زف اغصين البان* 


*وامن العرك قوموا ** بنزف علي لكبر* 


*وتنبهت لجساد ** صاحوا ينور العين* 


*ما نقدر انجيكم او ** روسنا في وين* 


*من اسمع المظلوم ** اهمل ادموع العين* 


*أيّس من الشبان ** لأبو الفضل سدّر*


*سعد التي تحضر اخوها ** واتشوف شمعه ايعلقوها* 


*تنظر لمرته ايخضبوها ** محلا الفواطم لو جلوها* 


*عقب زفته اتبارك لبوها ** اولايقة الجلوة عليكم* 


*عسى العين لا مرت عليكم ** الله ايبلغ العمات فيكم* 


*بنثر انثار العرس ليكم ** طرشوا عليّ بلكت أجيكم*


*قال من رأى :*

*وهي تتزفر وقلبها يخفق ولكنها مطمئنة بكلام أبيها* 

*تقول لازم أبي يرسل لي كتاب بيد اخيه العباس يأتي ويحملني* 

*لهم وهي تصبر نفسها وتقول إن لم يأتوا إليّ لأمشينّ وحدي* 

*وإن اكلتني سباع البر وسراحين الفلا وأسأل عن مكان منازلهم وتقول :*

*والله لهيم البر ** وسايل الأظعان* 

*وأمشي نهار او ليل ** واساير الركبان* 

*يا روح ما لومش ** لو ذبتي اعليهم*

*مستانسة بيهم ** وامعلمة اعليهم* 

*وامدارس العلام ** ما حد بقى بيهم* 

*ليت اللحد واراك ** قبل طلعة الوليان*

*يا روح ما لومش ** او لا تلوميني* 

*او ليت اللحد واراك ** والموت يفنيني* 

*ولا عديل الروح ** وحدي امخليني* 

*لا عمتي تدخل ** ولا عمه تجيني* 

*موتي ابحسرة ** او لا تنظري الشبان*




*هذا ونسألكم الدعاء ****
*وبراءة الذمة ****

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-06-2010), 

علي pt (11-17-2010), 

فرح (11-05-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين*
*السلام على أخت الحسين وعلى شبان الحسين وعلى بنات الحسين*
*زفة مؤلمة تغص الدموع في حناجر الموالين*
*زفة تؤلم القلب وتجرحه بكلمات الالم*

*موالية حيدر،،*
*شكراً لطرحكِ الراائع القيَم*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاآفيه*
*وفي موازين أعمالكِ ياارب*
*ولاتنسينا من دعوواتكِ هناك*
*حماكِ المولى*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عظم الله اجرك حبيبتي* 
*وحشرك مع محمد والآل ..*
*مثابة على حضورك المجلس ...*
*شدذاوي  غناتي ..*
*وماجورة باستشها* 
*الإمام الجواد { عليه السلام }*

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ومعتمدي ورجاي* 
*ذخري وذخيرتي لاخرتي ودنياي*
*السلام على الغريب العطشان الظامي اللهفان*
*السلام عليك ياابا الاحرار*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين* 
*وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين
ساعدالله قلبك سيدتي في مثل هذه الايام ترين المنازل موحشه خاليه* 
*من الاهل والاحباب*
*بأبي وامي .*
*مواليه يالغلا*
*زفاف يشيب له راس الرضيع* 
*زفاف يفطر قلوب الشيعه المواليه* 
*عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدتي يازهراء وساعد الله قلب ابنتك الحوراء*
*ومأجور سيدي ياصاحب الزمان فأنت المعزى ساعد الله قلبك الصبور* 
*على تحمل المصائب .*
*جل شكري وتقديري لك*
*وفي ميزان اعمالك* 
*وقضى ربي حوائجك بحق الآل الاطهار*
*نسألكم الدعاء..*

----------


## ليلاس

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*

*السلآم عليكم يــآ سآدتي و موآلي ..*

*زفة مؤلمة ..*

*تسلمين غآليتي ع الطرح القيم الولآئي ..*

*يعطيك العآفية .."*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السلام عليك ياسيدي ومولاي يا ابي عبد الله الحسين .. 

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

وجعله الله لك في ميزان اعمالك ِ ..

عظم الله اجوركم ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

السلام على طفلة الحسين..
السلام على البدن الهزيل..والقلب الكسير...
السلام عليها يوم وقفت مودعة لأبيها بفؤادٍ مُتصدعِ ٍ صابر...
والسلام على كل لحظة انتظار ارتسمت يعينيها الحزينتين..
السلام على من أذاب قلبها خبر قتل الحسين وأخوانه وولده وأصحابه..عليهم السلام..

..........

غاليتي الموالية
جسدتِ الرزء بروحكِ الولائية ..
فسال الحزن..، وأُريقت شظايا الهم على قلب قراءك...لمصيبة الحسين..
جُزيتِ خيراً عن الله ورسوله وعن الآل صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين..
ورحم الله والديكِ على هذا المحتوى الحسيني النادب..

وعظيم الأجر للمصطفى و لسيدة النساء وعلي والآل أجمع..
عظيم الأجر لطفلة الحسين العليلة ..
 

مُباحة غالية..مبرية الذمة ..
ونحن نسألكِ كمثل ماسألتنا..
أقلدكِ بالدعاء...والزيارة ..
واسأل الله لكم بتيسير دروبكم بحق الشهيد العطشان ومصائبه العظيمة..


موفقة مُبلغة كل المنى بحق الشهيد..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل
وشملتكِ ألطاف الحسين..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*زفة وما اعظمها من زفة*
*تسلمي خيتي على الطرح القيم*
*وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*
*ولا حرمنا ربي من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*أثابكم الله احبتي ..*
*وثبتكم على الولاء ..*
*وحشركم في زمرة الآل الأطهار* 
*على هالحضور الرائع* 
*في هذه الصفحة المتواضعة* 
*عميق الود يحوفكم أحبتي ..*

----------


## التوبي

أ*أختي موالية حيدر

حشرك الله مع من توالين

وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان عملكِ

بحق المصطفى وآله الكرام

كل الشكر والامتنان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مأجورين

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أحرم الحجاج عن لذاتهم بعض الشهور ... وأنا المحرم عن لذاته لو عمرت كل الدهور 
بدأ العد التنازلي لقدوم فاجعة كربلاء الحسين وكأني به قد حول حجته المباركة إلى عمرة مفردة ليحل من إحرامه متجها إلى الشهادة ...ظلامة ستبقى ما بقي الدهر 

مأجورين بمصاب الإمام الجواد عليه السلام

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ...*
*كل العزاء لصاحب المر والزمان { عجل الله فرجم }*
*ولكم أحبتي  على هذه المواساة للعليلة الكبرى* 
*لمروركم المبارك  كل التحية ..*

----------

